# [SOLVED]Openoffice - przenoszenie i, a,z itp

## timor

Mam nadzieję, że temat się nie powtórzy ale to co znalazłem nie dawało konkretnego rozwiązania.

Czy ktoś zna metodę na ustawienie openoffice tak aby automatycznie przenosił pojedyńcze litery z końca wiersza? Próbowałem z ustawieniami autokorekty ale nic z tego nie wyszło. Byłbym wdzięczny za wskazówki bo z google to trafiałem tylko na różne fora gdzie problem pozostawał nie rozwiązany ;/Last edited by timor on Wed May 16, 2007 8:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## c0oba

Ja tam używam abiworda i rozwiązaniem, choć nie do końca zadowalającym, jest twarda spacja (ctrl+shift+spacja).

----------

## manwe_

W OOo to jest ctrl+spacja, ale średnio automatyczne to [choć nawyk można sobie bez problemu wyrobić]. Z automagicznym przenoszeniem się nie spotkałem.

----------

## timor

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> W OOo to jest ctrl+spacja, ale średnio automatyczne to [choć nawyk można sobie bez problemu wyrobić]. Z automagicznym przenoszeniem się nie spotkałem.

 Znam i stosuję ale w latex'u nie musiałem tego robić i na pewno jakoś się da to w OO ustawić, może jakieś makro? Poczekam, na pewno ktoś coś ma  :Smile: 

Twarda spacja ma jeszcze tą wadę, że się źle formatuje, tzn. twarda spacja ma zawsze taką samą długość - szczególnie gdy teks jest wyjustowany   :Confused: 

----------

## rofro

minuta szukania w google:

http://pamieci.idg.pl/news/news.asp?id=80646&m=

----------

## timor

 *rofro wrote:*   

> minuta szukania w google:
> 
> http://pamieci.idg.pl/news/news.asp?id=80646&m=

 Dzięki. Kurde widziałem ten artykuł ale jak widać nie doczytałem ;/ Dzięki za zwrócenie uwagi.

----------

